# hi, my name is alaric and i'm addicted to



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

snowboarding, and very recently i've become addicted to snowboardingforum. oh no.:dunno: 

i'm alaric. (uh lair ick) yeah, it's my real name.

i like long starlit walks on the top of a snowy mountain, boarding down an empty trail, and being the first one on the mountain in the morning. i would prefer friends that enjoy the same things i do, and can get me beer. haha no i kid.. maybe. i just like to board and have a good time, for sure. 

i dont really know what else to put here sooooooo.

i wear plaid snowpants.


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2007)

i love your sig


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

thank you!


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2007)

hi im palidon, and i'm addicted too. its destroying my friendships, my job, and ultimately my life..

..wait this isn't sex addicts anonymous, is it?

well i'm palidon. pronounced "paladin". and yes that is my real name. so 2 people around here with sweet names, eh?


----------



## REKER (Jul 12, 2007)

Dude, that sounds so bro-mantic.


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

REKER said:


> Dude, that sounds so bro-mantic.


Haha, woohoo! 

Yay Palidon. Very sweet names... and we can start a sex addicts anonymous if we really need to.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

i cannot see signatures for why?


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2007)

have to enable it in your user control panel, its under oprions or something.

thats one of a couple things i would change if i was the admin.. i'd make signatures viewable as default..


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

mpdsnowman said:


> Hi im Carmen and I just like to add color to life. I enjoy snowboarding along with many other things. Pretty far thru the tunnel of life. Pretty good so far. Have an 86 vw bus, dress like a kid, enjoys life



+2 for you  I like you more everyday MPD


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2007)

im addicted to CHOCOLATE RAISINS and LISTENING TO DJ SHADOW




brb need to go buy some more choc raisins my emergency stash found its way into my stomach.


----------

